# Gehl 7800



## maximus44 (Nov 28, 2006)

HI all,
looking for some advice.
I'm this close to buying a 2003 Gehl 7800 skid steer with 3000hrs.
The machine looks great. It comes with a 90 inch bucket(big huh?)
They want $ 25,000 for it.
Should I be comcerned about the hours on it.
It looks very clean,and drives nice.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Maintenance is what really comes into play now. How tight are the pins on the loader? Oil leaks? Some guys just run there stuff and don't maintain it. Can you get any warranty with it? Here's some in the US for price comparison.
http://www.machinerytrader.com/listings/forsale/list.asp?man=GEHL&mdl=7800&catid=1055


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Those are big machines, more of a lift and load type machine. Kinda big for landscaping but I don't know what your uses are. Asking price seems a bit high by $5000IMO. Didn't look at the link to the Trader maybe more than $5000 high those hours are starting to get up there. It's different if you were the one that put the hours on it then you know the history.


----------

